# L A Cottonmouth



## leo (Aug 31, 2005)

While in Lower Alabama last week I had the chance to get pics of this one

For all that prefer the pics of live ones, enjoy


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 31, 2005)

That's one bad dude!!!  


git'r


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 31, 2005)

just a little too close to someones flowers for my taste


----------



## HT2 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Leo........*

Oh Man!!!!!!!!!

Them is some nasty snakes!!!!!!!!!

They can be different colors and it's hard to know sometimes if they are bad or not........But, for me.........They are "ALL" bad and they will "DIE" if'n I come upon them........


----------



## RJY66 (Aug 31, 2005)

I predict this thread will take a very predictable course


----------



## CAL (Aug 31, 2005)

Where is the picture where ya killed that sucker? Now don't tell me ya let him go?


----------



## Hoss (Aug 31, 2005)

*Hey Leo,*

Were you using the maximum zoom on the Oly?  Maybe even add in the digital zoom?  Cause if you weren't, you were a lot closer to that snake than I would be.

Hoss


----------



## Nick W (Aug 31, 2005)

I hope he is dead. Like Cal said, where is the pic with his head chopped off.


----------



## sparky (Aug 31, 2005)

*snake*

leo,you should have made him smile for the camera,btw where were you?


----------



## leo (Aug 31, 2005)

*The snake is history,*

not because it’s a snake, not even because it’s a cottonmouth, but because it was in an area where there were small children. 

It was last Wednesday afternoon @ 6pm in a beach community at gulf shores when my wife told me there was a snake outside if I wanted pics.

Well one look is all it took, as to me, cottonmouths are readily identifiable. 

I told my wife to go call the security and when they finally came, with a small dull hoe, I basically gave him a choice as he was leery of going after the snake and really did not want to mess with it, I told him that the snake had to be taken care of because of the kids in the area, and to either do it or get someone who would do it or give me permission to shoot it.

The security guard was use to being called for non venomous snakes and was kinda shocked to see that one, he was glad to give me permission to shoot it and all it took was a single 38 cal “snake shot” from my carry gun.

Hoss,  yep zoom 10x was used   

BTW if anyone was wondering why I didn't just use the hoe, have you every tried to chop a snake that sizes head off in soft sand?? I haven't and dont plan to


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 31, 2005)

glad you Whacked em....

i can't stand them rascals when they slip up on you ....


----------



## Hawg (Aug 31, 2005)

leo said:
			
		

> BTW if anyone was wondering why I didn't just use the hoe, have you every tried to chop a snake that sizes head off in soft sand?? I haven't and dont plan to




I dont blame you  A 38 is a much better tool.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 1, 2005)

How close were you? It would be my luck if I were taking the pics he would come after me while I was trying to take a picture!!


----------



## leo (Sep 1, 2005)

*SouthPaw Draw*

I was never within 10' until I used the 38 snake shot from closer, then it was crawling away from me as in pic #9 when I shot it

The 10x zoom on the oly is awesome for detail and I was using a mono-pod for stability.

The pics were only resized (in paint) for use on the forum, no cropping or quick fix was done


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2005)

That was one healthy pit viper!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## raghorn (Sep 2, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> Where is the picture where ya killed that sucker? Now don't tell me ya let him go?


Yeah!, what he said.........


----------



## raghorn (Sep 2, 2005)

Didn't read far enough, good job Leo!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 3, 2005)

Great Pics Leo!!!

Did you let him live??

Tommy


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 4, 2005)

Nope, he saved the neighbourhood from certain pandemonium.


----------



## Professor (Sep 4, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Oh Man!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Them is some nasty snakes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They can be different colors and it's hard to know sometimes if they are bad or not........But, for me.........They are "ALL" bad and they will "DIE" if'n I come upon them........



My wife said "yea" "the only good snake is a dead snake"


----------



## LJay (Sep 4, 2005)

38, Good choice. Has a longer handle than a hoe.


----------

